# non era solito mangiarne



## Suntlacrimae

Leggendo I Promessi Sposi, ho incontrato la seguente frase: un pan tondo, bianchissimo, di quelli che Renzo non era solito mangiarne che nelle solennità. Non riesco a spiegare l’uso di ‘ne’ in questa costruzione. L’oggetto di mangiare deve essere il pronome relativo ‘che’, che si riferisce a il pronome ‘quelli’. ‘ Ne’ può essere sia complemento di oggetto, oppure avere il valore partitivo, e non vedo esattamente che funzione ‘ne’ ha in questo caso e a che cosa si riferisce. Il senso è piuttosto chiaro. Penso che ‘ne’ abbia già perduto il suo valore pronominale e con quest’espressione Manzoni voglia forse semplicemente indicare che durante le solennità, Renzo mangia soltanto alcuni dei pani buoni, e non tutti. A me pare che ‘ne’ non possa riferirsi a ‘quelli’, perché il pronome ‘che’ si riferisce già a questo pronome.


----------



## Mary49

Si definisce "ne" pleonastico, che in questo caso riprende, anche se non necessario, un nome o un pronome preceduto da "di".
Grammatica italiana - Ne pleonastico
"Un po’ perché c’è l’intento rafforzativo, un po’ perché è anticipato, il _ne_ pleonastico è permesso: quando è pura e semplice ripetizione del complemento già espresso è errore, salvo il caso del partitivo : «Di questo libro ne è uscita già la terza edizione»
E al proposito cita Manzoni: «... un pan tondo, bianchissimo, di quelli che Renzo non era solito mangiarne che nelle solennità»".


----------



## bearded

Benvenuto/a nel forum italiano, Suntlacrimae!



Mary49 said:


> ripetizione…..è errore, salvo il caso del partitivo


 
Questo è appunto il caso: ''mangiarne'' (ne= di quei pani).


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> «Di questo libro ne è uscita già la terza edizione»


Sarò linguisticamente imbarbarito, ma qui il "ne" mi fa rabbrividire (d'altronde anche quello in Manzoni mi fa lo stesso effetto).  
Fine della opinione non richiesta.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non capisco perché a molti il_ ne_ risulti sovente ridondante o addirittura da evitare, persino nel parlato. È una ricchezza della lingua italiana che le conferisce spesso una varietà d'espressioni e di sfumature linguistiche che altre lingue (anche latine) non posseggono. Nella fattispecie, la frase riportata del Manzoni a me suona benissimo e non vi potevano essere dubbi, vista l'autorevolezza dell'autore.


----------



## lorenzos

"Grammatica italiana - Ne pleonastico" said:
			
		

> ...salvo il caso del partitivo : «Di questo libro ne è uscita già la terza edizione»


Partitivo? Anche:
_"Del _De Anima_ ne esistono già una decina di traduzioni"_
Forse:
_- Di edizioni di questo libro ne è uscita già la terza._
- _Di edizioni del _De Anima_ ne esistono già una decina._


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> qui il "ne" mi fa rabbrividire...


Anche a me suona male - e a scuola consigliavano di non metterlo, come il "mi" di 'a me mi piace' - ma davanti al Manzoni...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se ne è già parlato lungamente qui

* Ne pleonastico *


----------



## Suntlacrimae

bearded said:


> Benvenuto/a nel forum italiano, Suntlacrimae!
> 
> 
> Questo è appunto il caso: ''mangiarne'' (ne= di quei pani).


Grazie per la risposta.
Ma mi sembra che questo caso è un po’ più complicato: qui abbiamo per il verbo mangiare già un oggetto diretto rappresentato dal pronome relativo ‘che’, e se il ‘che’ si riferisce già a ‘quelli (pani)’ precedente, per me è un po’ incomprensibile perché il verbo può ancora avere un oggetto ‘partitivo’, che si riferisce inoltre alla stessa cosa che il suo oggetto diretto. Secondo questa interpretazione, non significherebbe ‘mangiarne’ ‘mangiare i pani di quelli pani’? Inoltre il partitivo ‘di quelli’ appartiene, a me pare, alla parte precedente: un pan tondo, bianchissimo, (che era) di quelli ecc., e non al verbo mangiare. Negli altri casi del ‘ne’ pleonastico abbiamo i verbi che necessitano un genitivo, o i nomi che hanno bisogno di un complemento, si tratta semplicemente di ripetere con ‘ne’  il genitivo/complemento già esplicitato, ma qui non capisco la necessità per il verbo ‘mangiare’ avere ancora un oggetto partitivo, se ha già il oggetto diretto. La frase mi è problematica  perché la costruzione mi sembra un po’ illogica (mangiare i pani di quelli pani), non semplicemente ripetitiva, e credo che Manzoni non scriverebbe una frase illogica.


----------



## bearded

Suntlacrimae said:


> se il ‘che’ si riferisce già a ‘quelli (pani)’ precedente, per me è un po’ incomprensibile perché il verbo può ancora avere un oggetto ‘partitivo’, che si riferisce inoltre alla stessa cosa che il suo oggetto diretto.


Questa è appunto la ragione per cui questo 'ne' è chiamato 'pleonastico': non è necessario. Però è ammesso nel linguaggio colloquiale: è una ripetizione che dà maggior vivacità al discorso.



Suntlacrimae said:


> Inoltre il partitivo ‘di quelli’ appartiene, a me pare, alla parte precedente: un pan tondo, bianchissimo, (che era) di quelli ecc., e non al verbo mangiare….I pani di quelli pani..


_Di quelli che R. non era solito mangiar__ne_ = (letteralmente) di quelli che R. non era solito mangiare di essi.
È una ripetizione al limite del linguaggio parlato, che rende un po' ''popolaresca'' la frase. Per un orecchio italiano non c'è dubbio sulla parola a cui questo 'ne' si riferisce.
Tieni presente che, quando la frase non è relativa come in questo caso, il ''ne'' partitivo è pienamente corretto e comunissimo:
_Di quei ragazzi ne conosco solo due
Di quel prosciutto ne comprerò tre etti_.


----------



## zipp404

Ecco una costruzione simile, credo, a quella di questa discussione:

«Venivano a volte, a casa nostra, la sera, gli amici di mio padre [...] Mio padre quando si preannunciavano quelle serate, a cena, chiedeva a mia madre: -*Hai preparato un po’ di trattamento*? – *Il trattamento erano tè e biscotti: liquori, in casa nostra, non **ne** entravano mai*.»


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> * liquori, in casa nostra, non **ne** entravano mai*.»


La particella pronominale 'ne' in questa frase si riferisce a ''liquori''.  Non entravano mai 'dei' liquori (partitivo indefinito).
PARTITIVO, ARTICOLO in "La grammatica italiana"
dislocazioni in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"  (non è la stessa cosa, ma vedi no.2(11)


----------



## zipp404

*Grazie! *  Non riesco ad accedere alla seconda pagina dislocazioni in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano" ma non è un problema, l'ho trovata.


----------



## Suntlacrimae

bearded said:


> Questa è appunto la ragione per cui questo 'ne' è chiamato 'pleonastico': non è necessario. Però è ammesso nel linguaggio colloquiale: è una ripetizione che dà maggior vivacità al discorso.
> 
> _Di quelli che R. non era solito mangiar__ne_ = (letteralmente) di quelli che R. non era solito mangiare di essi.
> È una ripetizione al limite del linguaggio parlato, che rende un po' ''popolaresca'' la frase. Per un orecchio italiano non c'è dubbio sulla parola a cui questo 'ne' si riferisce.
> Tieni presente che, quando la frase non è relativa come in questo caso, il ''ne'' partitivo è pienamente corretto e comunissimo:
> _Di quei ragazzi ne conosco solo due
> Di quel prosciutto ne comprerò tre etti_.


Grazie per la risposta! 
sì, ho incontrato molte volte il ‘ne’ partitivo nelle frase senza il pronome relativo. Nel caso di Manzoni era sopratutto il pronome relativo insieme alla particella che mi pareva confuso. Grazie per i chiarimenti!


----------



## bearded

Prego.


----------



## green_984

Secondo me (interpretazione personale) quel "ne" pleonastico Manzoni lo utilizzò perché l'azione fu compiuta da una persona del popolo, di umili origini, e quindi si sentì di poter fare a meno del rigore grammaticale che, invece, magari sarebbe stato più opportuno in un contesto elevato, tipo "la principessa non volle più quel dolce..." o "non ne volle mangiare più in quanto non lo gradì affatto". Invece, dire "la principessa non ne volle più di quel dolce" sminuirebbe un po' la sua figura regale, a mio avviso. Questa è la mia interpretazione. Quindi, in questo caso, probabilmente un pleonasmo del Manzoni "di costume", di contesto, e non un errore (ci mancherebbe).


----------



## bearded

green_984 said:


> quel "ne" pleonastico Manzoni lo utilizzò perché l'azione fu compiuta da una persona del popolo, di umili origini, e quindi si sentì di poter fare a meno del rigore grammaticale


  


bearded said:


> È una ripetizione al limite del linguaggio parlato, che rende un po' ''popolaresca'' la frase


----------

